# Exalted Deeds Versus Vile Darkness, the Final Confrontation!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

The final confrontation between my games For the Greater Good and Of Vile Darkness.

*Champions of Vile Darkness*
_Rybaer_ - *Lord Torr Stormrider* - NE Male Human (Shapechanger) Weretiger 9/Rogue 2/Fighter 1
_linnorm_ - *Ralam "Darkhand"* - LE Male Human Rogue 5/Assassin 7
_Wrahn_ - *Aekir* (formerly Eraithon Sordimin) - NE Male Earth Genasi Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Gwyn ap Fomor* - CE Male Human Half-fiend Ranger 5 (non-casting variant)/Mortal Hunter 3
*Ssessarina Serpant-heart* - NE Female Yuan-ti pureblood 
*Ghost* - CE Male Ghost Elf 

*Champions of Exalted Deeds*
_Jaik_ - *Darren*, CG Tiefling Male Rogue 11
_Hesseroph_ - *Sebastion Andovar*, CG Male Human Paladin of Hoar 12 (BoHM variant), and *Aerofax*, CG Winged Half-Celestial Dire Mare (paladin's mount)
_KaintheSeeker_ - *Lyssia Darkwing*, CG Sanctified Frey’ri Ranger 4/Fighter 4 
_Jarval_ - *Nessa Caoilfhionn* (pronounced NES-a KEE-lin), NG Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple 11
_djrdjmsqrd_ - *Sir Staeven Myleron, The Phoenix Knight*, NG Human Fighter 5/Annointed Knight 7
_Lichtenhart_ - *Saint Norin, "Dawnkeeper"*, LG Male Human Saint / Monk 10
_doghead_ - *Sylinda Heartmantle *, CG Human Female Ascetic Druid 5/Swanmay 7, with *Aeric*, (Exalted Companion: Male Celestial Awakened Hawk) and *Bellona* (Cohort:  Female Unicorn)

~~~

*The Slavemaster is called away for a moment, and then returns to the audiance chamber to speak with the "slavers."*

"The Baroness will see you, but she wishes to congratulate you in private, upstairs.  Please, come with me.  This is a rare honor she grants you," the Slavemaster says with a smile.

~~~

*Upstairs, one of the Baroness zombie servants arrives in the room where the Baroness will meet her finest slave captors.*

"They are coming," is all it says.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 26, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

Aekir moves behind one of the screens.  He prepares to use his dust of disappearance when he hears them about to enter.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Gwyn moves to flank the Baroness, drawing his weapons, though he holds them in a non-threatening manner.*

Isida:



Spoiler



He is using his Detect Mortal ability, first on all of those present now, and then on anyone who enters.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 27, 2004)

Norin follows the slavemasters and his captors upstairs, his eyes kept low as to admit defeat, while he concentrates on a final prayer to Heironeous and invokes a wordless blessing on each of them.

OOC:



Spoiler



I use my Bless spell-like ability. I think the Slavemaster cannot percieve it: since it's not a spell, I shouldn't need to move or speak, and the spell has no manifest effect. If you rule differently, please consider my blessing only a simple invocation with no magic effect. BTW, being an outsider Norin isn't detected as a mortal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

*As Norin moves to follow, he feels the harsh strike of a crop on his shoulders.*

"Did I say for you to move?  I think not.  The Baroness will see you later, slave.  Right now, she only seeks to speak with your masters," one of the guards says with a cruel smile.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

_We're splitting up..._  Nessa's look of worry deepens.  She tenses, ready for action at the slightest hint of trouble...


----------



## Jaik (Aug 28, 2004)

"Hey!  No marking the wares!  If anyone gets that one, I do!"  Darren reaches to his boot and produces a dagger.  He points it at Sebastian.  "He's a quick one with one of these.  This one here almost cost me a lung."

OOC:



Spoiler



How many guards are in the room?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

Torr transforms into a full tiger form.  He will wait behind suitable cover or just outside the audience chamber...close enough that he can still hear what is transpiring in the room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Lyssia*

"In deed you've not paid for the right to damage them yet." she purrs as she walks up. "Till then.. back away!" she says as her eyes shift in color for a moment. She glances to Daren, a moment of questioning in her eyes 'should we leave them?' then she glances back at the Slavemaster. "Touch them again afore they are paid for and you'll be direly sorry."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"Very well," the Slavemaster says tightly, taking his crop back to his side.  The other eight guards in the room remain at rigid attention as the Slavemaster opens the door for the "slavers" to preceed him out of the room.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 1, 2004)

Darren briefly closes his eye.  _Lliira be with me and bring us through safely._ His hand drops to his belt, then lashes out, hurling the dagger towards the Slavemaster.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2004)

At Jaik's movement, Lyssia sheds her guise and takes to wing, her hands flying to her bow and lashing out arrows at the slave master as she goes, her aura of protection rising as moves to cover the others.


OOC: This round, take wing, shoot at the slave master. (assuming her aura isn't a free action, she'll raise her aura next round, (don't have my book with me) if it is..she's raising it this round)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Daren's dagger drops easily to his hand and flashes to the Slavemaster's throat, joined a second later by Lyssia's dagger.  The Slavemaster slumps to the floor without a sound, and the guards run for the door, at least two getting clear of the room and running down the hall screaming.*


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2004)

*Sylinda, a Druid.*

Sylinda works the halter and throws it and the chain to the ground with a silent grimace. With a gesture of the hands and a whispered incantation, she casts.

ooc: cast Deathward. (Thanks for the heads up.)

I've revamped Sylinda's spell to 3e Druid. For some reason my word processor wont open the spell description .rtf files, only the 3e spell list .rtf files. If anyone knows an online spell SRD, could you let me know. Otherwise, I'll just run off the 3.5e descriptions and you can correct as necessary.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

*The Dawnkeeper*

Norin stands up with a single movement, free of his chains, and the blessing he silenced before resonates in the hall, as a nimbus of light, the seal of his sainthood, begins to shine all around him.
"Our duty is upstairs." He says simply, as he turns to climb the stairs.


OOC: He casts Bless (10 minutes) on his companions and activates his Protective Aura (double strenght Magic Circle against Evil and Lesser Globe of Invulnerability). Doghead, this is a 3e game, not 3.5e.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 13, 2004)

Darren draws his blade, comforted by the familiar weight, then crosses the room and retrieves his dagger from its grisly resting place.  He nods at Saint Norrin's simple declaration and goes to lead the way upstairs, every sense alert.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 13, 2004)

Hearing the screaming, Aekir immediately begins to count.  A tight smile plays on his face.  Somehow he derived a small sense of satisfaction that the heroes did not step into such a dangerous place.

“The situation is now fluid.  The longer we can delay them the better.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 14, 2004)

"Yes, but we don't want to face them all in a pitched battle.  Our talents are better suited, for the most part, to a running fight.  Is there somewhere we can lead them, harass them, without risking being brought to bay?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2004)

As her aura comes up, Lyssia's hand shoots down to the flask on her side, as she takes a deep slug of the contents of the flask she fades from sight (_Potion of Invisibilty)_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

Gwyn:  



Spoiler



Everyone else in here is a mortal, barring the skeleton guards, though Aekir's aura is a bit fuzzy...



"Well then, you handle these heroes, I shall be raising the rest of my defenses in my sanctum," the Baroness says lightly, as if asking you to take care of disciplining a child.  She turns and steps behind a tapestry, disappearing from view.

~~~

*In the corridor, the heroes pour out, finding a host of skeletons and zombies craming the corridor.  With rightenous wrath, you can strike out with auras of goodness and light, weapons weilded by hands sealed by virtue.  The undead abominations fall, though more rush to take their place.  It takes you several minutes to cut through them all, but eventually you reach the stairs, finding the eight sleakly dressed guards holding arrows pointed at you.*

[OOC - You exalted guys can kill skeletons and zombies in your sleep, I assume you can scythe through them like wheat.

Vile crew, 



Spoiler



you have a few rounds to prepare if you like.


]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

Norin stops and looks at the guards, his aura shining all around him.
"Sometimes there is only a single chance to step away from the dark path and come back to the light. This is yours. Allow us to pass, or let your arrows fly now, because there won't be another chance. For no one of us. There is no time."
Then he begins walking slowly towards the stairs, his eyes low, but all his senses alert to deflect the first incoming arrow and try to dodge the others.

OOC: Diplomacy +10. If it fails, my aura gives +4 deflection to AC and +4 resistance to saves vs attacks from evil creatures to all within 20' and shields out any mind control attempt. I try to deflect the first arrow that would hit me, it's a ref save DC 20+arrow's enhancement bonus; my ref save is +12 (+15 vs evil), my AC is 33 (36 vs evil).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

"Our arrows fly at our mistress' command, savior!" one of them sneers.  "Our lives mean nothing, the glory of the mistress is all!"

*As one, the creatures loose their arrows.  But all shatter against the stone walls, as the righteous auras of the faithful deflect their blows.  Just as swiftly, the fist of the Dawnkeeper, the sword of the Phoenix Knight, the light of a redeemed demon, see them dead within moments.  Unrelenting, they press upstairs.  Again they find the halls packed with undead.  At some level you all realize the massive amount of death and foul necromacy that has occured here, even as you release the foul energies from their putrid husks.*

*Several minutes later, armor and robes decorated with the vile remains, you find yourself at the door they were all protecting.  Within, all is silent.*

*Vile crew:  



Spoiler



The groans of the undead ceased a few minutes ago, and you know your quarry is just outside the door...


*


----------



## Jaik (Sep 27, 2004)

Never before had Darren seen such carnage, let alone been in the midst of it.  The seemingly endless waves of rotting flesh had threatened to engulf him, but his nimbleness had saved him again and again.  Still, Darren knew that there was more at work today than his skill.  When things had seemed most dire, when tension had built, he would have a flash, a vision of his love, and his mind would empty and his body would flow to safety, leaving peaceful death in his wake.  Now, at the threshold of the deepest, purest evil he had ever encountered, Darren called his love to mind, then deliberately put her aside.  _I cannot take even your memory with me into that room.  Give me strength now, and may this evil be ended._ With an air of finality, Darren closes his eyes, rolls his head from side to side, takes a deep breath and opens his blood-red eyes.  "Come, let us finish this.  Too many have suffered for too long."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

OOC - Who's kicking in the door?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2004)

OOC: Not I, wanting to hold my invisibility till a good oppourtunity.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 28, 2004)

_Unless they truly powerful, their short term magics that they cast for the first combat should have expired.  If they know the layout of this place, they can guess this is their destination, they maybe recasting.  We need to stop that._

*Aekir turns to Ssessarina and calmly, in his deep gravelly voice says:*

“Scream like a woman in distress, we need to get them in here before they can recast.”

[ooc: When he hears the door being attacked he will then use his dust of disappearance.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 28, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Mortal Hunter*

Isida: 



Spoiler



Gwyn will wait on the side of the wall next to the door, with his Detect Mortal ability activated; he holds a readied action to attack, using both Smite Good and Smite Mortal, the first heavily armored mortal who enters reach, on the presumption that this is the Phoenix Knight.


----------



## linnorm (Sep 29, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin7*

Ralam 



Spoiler



invisibly shifts his position on the ceiling (from using the potion of spider climb and Nevereyes) to be above the door.  After the last do-gooder enters he will study him/her for three rounds before dropping on him/her and use his death attack ability with the assassin's dagger.









*OOC:*


Death attack DC w/ dagger: 20, sneak attack damage: +7d6, attack bonus: +15
















*OOC:*




Take that do-gooders!!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 30, 2004)

"Silence. After all this commotion." Norin whispers."The mouse and the snake are both very silent. But for two very different reasons."
With that, the saint monk kicks the door open, but immediately steps back instead of entering, expecting an ambush. If no attack comes his way, he'll step into the room, leaving the doorway free for his companions, and while patterns of light shimmers all around him he asks firmly "Where is the baroness?"


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 1, 2004)

And thus it begins...









*OOC:*


linnorm 



Spoiler



Did Ralam take the Soul Burner Dagger from Aekir?  If he did it is a +1 dagger that can be discharged for +1d6 damage for every soul it holds.  It currently is fully charged at 4 souls if you are looking for more bang for your buck.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Wrahn: 







*OOC:*




Spoiler



He did take it, but he's going to wait to use it until the fighting goes hand-to-hand.  How many souls is "full"?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 4, 2004)

linnorm:[ooc:



Spoiler



Four


 ]


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2004)

*Sylinda of the Forest*

Sylinda hesitates a moment before following her companions. She realises that she uncertain about what to do next. Part of her yearns to slip into the form of a great hunting cat and or a bear and just rage though the halls and rooms of this huge oppressive prison. Sylinda glances around the room with its heavy stone walls and ornate furnishings. So far from anything that she knows. So far from those she calls friends. Sylinda wonders if see those friends again, walk the sometimes sun dappled, rain drenched, misty, or snow covered paths of her forest. She wonders how much use she will be here, so far from everything that she is familier with.

With an angry toss of her head, she squares her shoulders and stalks forwards after the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

*As Norin asks his question, there's a high, terrified feminine scream from behind a carved screen on the dais.*

[OOC - Guys, I'm sorry I've been so slow on this.  One last time can I get a confirmation on everyone's position, and everyone please post your relavent battle stats (AC, saves, attacks, etc).]

Vile crew:  



Spoiler



Ralam and Aekir are invisible, and Gwyn is next to the door.  Ssessarina is behind the screen with Ghost.  Is Torr behind the screen too?



Exalted crew:  



Spoiler



Norin is coming through first, followed by Sylinda and Jaik.  Lyssia follows invisibly.  I assum the Phoenix Knight will be coming through quickly as well, and Nessa at the rear?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 7, 2004)

Isida:



Spoiler



Gwyn left a five-foot gap between himself and the door; short enough for a step, but not immediately adjacent.  Combat stats are: AC 20, 15 flatfooted, 15 touch; Fort +13, Ref +12, Will +5; hit points 116; SR 19, DR 5/magic, immune to poison, resistance 10 against fire, acid, electricity, and cold.  Single attack is +18, 1d6+9, 18-20x2, with Harrowheart; full attack is +16/+11 with Harrowheart, +15, 1d4+4, 20/x4 with Crow's Beak, and +11, 1d6+3, +1 vile, with bite.  Harrowheart inflicts critical hits without need for a roll to confirm, and does x3 damage on critical hits against good foes.  The smite attacks add +1 to hit, +17 to damage; favored enemy adds +9 to damage against humans, +7 to damage against elves, +5 against all other mortals, and +2 to attacks against all mortals.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 7, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

Torr's action/positioning:

Yes, Torr will be behind the screen initially.  I forgot to mention this earlier, but before transforming to tiger form, I would like Torr to drop his Limpet's Lightning Brew (potion of Haste).  In tiger form, he'll carry this in his mouth until the action starts...at which point he'll chomp through the vial and swallow the contents.  The rest of his gear will remain melded into his form, aside from that which is present in both.  

He will stay behind the screen until he is confident someone is in the room and close enough for him to pounce upon.  (Ideally, his first attack will be an all-out pounce attack for bite/claw/claw/rake/rake.)


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 7, 2004)

Aekir's vitals:



Spoiler



HP: 141 
AC: 24 (15 touch, 22 Flatfooted), 
Init: +6 

Saves: 
Fortitude: +20 
Reflex: +12 
Will: +10 

Melee Atk: 
(full)+20/+20/+15/+15/+10 [1d6+12 + Energy Drain +1 Vile, 1d6+8 + Energy Drain +1 Vile, offhand] 
(Partial) +22 [1d6+12 + Energy Drain +1 Vile]

The effects of Invisibility: Visually undetectable. An invisible creature gains a +2 bonus on attack rolls against sighted opponents, and ignores its opponents’ Dexterity bonuses to AC (if any).  Targets that can pinpoint his location can make attacks with a 50% miss chance.  Further information can be found here.  Aekir's Move Silently is +15 with the armor check penalty factored in.

Aekir's plan at this point is to move (at full speed, so -4 to move silently) to behind the armored people and get close to the casters, within attack range, then delay action to when they begin to cast and disrupt their spell with an attack (+22 to hit [1d6+12+energy drain + 1 vile] favored enemy human +1 damage).


----------



## linnorm (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Ralam's info:


Spoiler



_Here they come._

Ralam is invisible and stuck to the ceiling about 5 feet inside the room from the door the do-gooders are entering from.  He has his Assassin's Dagger ready to Death Attack the most powerful looking spellcaster after studying them for the nessessary three rounds.  Ralam will hold his action for his initial strike so it will come during the spellcasting process to disrupt if possible.  After his initial strike he will switch to Aekir's loaned dagger to attack, using the added damage ability.  After all four souls are discharged he will switch back to the Assassin's Dagger to continue attacking spellcasters, holding his actions to disrupt spells if possible.

Stats:  AC:22  Init: +9  HP: 50
Melee Atk: +15/+10 (1d4+4, 19-20 x2, Assassin's Dagger)
Death attack DC w/ dagger: 20, sneak attack damage: +7d6
Melee Atk: +14/+9 (1d4+3/1d4+1d6+3, 19-20 x2, Lifesong)


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 7, 2004)

[ooc:  Evil will win, because Good is slow]

[ooc:linnorn



Spoiler



You can discharge all at once, just FYI


]


----------



## Jaik (Oct 8, 2004)

Darren's posistion: Darren will enter as you described and head for a flankable opponent.  If he can't immediately flank, he'll start feinting (+22 Bluff) as a move action.  AC 23, Fort +5,Ref +13, Will +4, "Shadow's Bite" +12/+5 1d6+3, +6d6 sneak attack, improved evasion, cold, fire, and electric resistance 5


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2004)

*Sylinda of the forest*

HP: 98, AC: 22, Init: +1, Speed: 30ft, Armor Check Penalty: --

Saves:
Fortitude +12 (+16 vs disease & death effects), Reflex +5, Will +11.

BAB: +8/+3
Melee: +12/+7 (1d6+3/1d6+3, x2, quarterstaff)
Melee: +12/+7 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, daggar)
Ranged: +9/+4 (1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft., daggar)

The positioning is fine. If Sylinda finds a quaterstaff, she will pick it up. Would a cut down polarm shaft do the trick? Perhaps a few daggers as well, although she will not willingly breach her oaths.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

Norin storms in the room and will run to the screen if he doesn't notice anyone else. If he notices someone prepared for an ambush, he'll attack.

Lyssia: 



Spoiler



I'm sorry, but I just realized that your invisiblity is suppressed if you stay less than 20' from me.



Battle stats: 



Spoiler



My aura grants +4 deflection to AC and +4 resistance to saves against evil attacks and creatures to all within 20' of me. It shields out any attempt of mind control, and suppresses all spells and effect up to 3rd level (including invisibility, but not improved invisibility).

AC: 36
Flatfooted: 34
Touch: 35
(An evil creature that strikes me with a natural attack or unarmed attack takes 1d6 damage. An evil outsider takes 1d8 damage.)

HP: 104
(I have DR 5/magic and DR 5/evil, fast healing 5, fire resistance 10, and I'm immune to cold, acid, electricity, petrification and non-magical diseases.)

Saves:
Fort +14 (+4 vs poison),
Ref +15 (improved evasion)
Will +16 (+2 vs enchantments, +2 vs fear and despair)

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +15/+12/+9 melee
(considered a +2 holy weapon for the purpose of overcoming DR)
- Damage 1d10+3, 20x2, bludgeoning
- Damage vs. Evil 1d10+3+3d6 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)
- Damage vs. Evil Outsiders 1d10+3+2d6+1d8 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*Ssessarina continues her panicked screams as Lyssia flies invisibly into the room.  With a shout of vengence, she targets Gwyn with her rays of holy light.  Revealing herself as an avenging angel, redeemed from the depths of hell, Torr and Gwyn are shaken at the sight.  Gwyn feels the holy light seer into him, burning through his armor.*

*Nessa looks over her companions' heads and launches a attack of holy screams.  Purified to affect only the black of heart, it slams into Torr hard, and most of the others duck and weave to stave off the worst of the effects.  Only Ralam is spared the holy assault.*

*Gwyn holds his action for a brief instant, as Torr chomps through his lighting elixir, and the heavily-armored Phoenix Knight enters the room.  Steping forward, he lashes out twice, once slipping Harrowheart through the gaps in his formidable armor, putting all the weight of his hatred for mortals behind it.  Blood runs from beneath his armor, and the glimmering knight turns and _slams_ his massive bastard sword into Gwyn's side, making a very deep cut.*

*Sebastion quickly prays for protection and prowess in the following battle, and makes ready to enter the room.  Ralam continues to wait on the ceiling like a spider.  Ralam: 



Spoiler



I assume you're tracking Lyssia?


.  Darrin enters the room, nimbly slipping around to start flanking Gwyn, his dagger making a dozen false moves.  Aekir makes his move, staying quiet is easy in the heat of combat.*

*Norin slides into the room, and also tries to strike at Gwyn, his fist connecting solidly above the slice left by the Phoenix Knight.  Sylinda casts about for a weapon and easily grabs a quarterstaff from the carnage in the hallway.*

_Gh_~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S~T~s~
~sssssssssss~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~_R_~~~
~~D,No~~~~~~
~~G~S~_L_,A~~
------d--------
~~~~~~Se~~
~~~~N~Sy~~

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Nessa - 24 [N]
Gwyn - 23 [G] (shaken)
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Staeven - 20 
Ralam - 18 [R]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Torr and Gwyn are shaken.  Lyssia moves into the room, attacks the obvious and so far only visible target of Gwyn, dealing 12 points of damage.  Nessa drops a _purified sonicball_ in the middle of the room, dealing 44 points of damage to Torr, 22 to Gwyn, Ssessarina, Ghost, and Aekir.  Ralam avoids all the damage.  Gwyn holds action, Torr takes his potion of haste, Sebastion casts _divine favor_, Staeven enters the room.  Gwyn attacks twice, hitting once, dealing 27 points of damage (actually 24 due to his DR).  Staeven attacks Gwyn, hitting for 45 points of damage.

Darren can't quite flank this round, but I moved him as far as he could go and still get in an attack.  He Bluffs with a 31, easily beating Gwyn's Sense Motive roll of 19.  Aekir moves to behind Lyssia this round, and nobody heard him.  Ghost activates a magic item.  Norin moves in and hits Gwyn for 17 points of damage.  Sylinda looks for a weapon, and can easily grab a quarterstaff from the carnage in the hallway.  Casting _Shillelagh_?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 14, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter.*

*Gwyn curses in pain and fear, seeing that he is surrounded.  He staggers away from Staeven and calls up a cloud of darkness, hoping to hide his retreat.*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lyssia*

Flying as high as she can, Lyssia keeps to the upper limits of the room, using her flight and rays to the best effect she can, targeting her foeman again as she scans the room for other targets. She frowns as she does so, _They were prepared for us, I fear we were betrayed by our allies or gave ourselves away._


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2004)

*Sylinda of the forest.*

As Sylinda snatches up the staff, the words and gestures of the _Shillelagh_ spell are already forming in her mind. But she pauses for a moment and glances through the door into the chaos of the room beyond. There is no sign of the Baroness although someone is screaming fit to burst behind the screen. _There must be at least one more there threatening that woman. If she is indeed threatened._ Uncertainty seizes her for a moment. But with an angry shake of her head she throws it off and casts _Shillelagh_ as originally intended and steps up alongside the door where she can see more, and from where she can more quickly enter the room.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 14, 2004)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam's eyes widen slightly at the ferocity of the goodly godlicker's assault.*
_Heh, so much for redeeming the fallen._

Actions:


Spoiler



Ralam will target Lyssia if he can still get his Death Attack while she's flying.  Otherwise he will target Staeven and try to kick the door closed after his attack.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 14, 2004)

Darren's action: 



Spoiler



Darren moves 5 feet if needed to flank his opponent.  If he's flanking he'll take two attacks, dealing all the sweet sneak attack damage.  If he can't flank, he'll take a single attack and use  amove action to feint again.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 15, 2004)

*Aekir- Ranger/Fighter/Soul Eater*

*Aekir watches dispassionately as Gwyn is wounded.*

_He isn't going to last much longer, the knights blade bit deep.  Time to act._

[ooc:  Okay this becomes complicated based on certain things.

There are two paths here.  If Gwyn does not live long enough to get his darkness off and/or Aekir is not caught in it:

1) Prefered action is to take a 5 foot step and full attack.  If the ceilings are 15' high or less, Aekir will use his slippers of spiderclimb and step up the wall 5 feet and full attack Lyssia.

2) If he can not reach anyone else in a 5' step and full attack he will attempt to move to where the spell casters are, if that route is open to him.  He will move silently and again hold to disrupt if possible.

3)If 1 and 2 are not available, he will charge the Phoneix Knight

If Gwyn does get his darkness off and Aekir is caught in it, he will, as a free action, change into a moth and attempt to exit the room out the door by memory and move far enough down the hallway so he is out of the darkness, keeping close to the wall and floor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC: My aura acts as an antimagic field for all spells of third level or lower, so I'm afraid that within 20' of me no _invisibility_ or _darkness_ work (therefore I think both Ralam and Lyssia should be visible, unless they're under _improved invisibility_).
Since you made no mention of it, I suppose Gwyn made his save vs touch of golden ice.


Norin stops his fists for amoment, looks straight in Gwyn's eyes and says: "Stop this senseless violence now and leave the Baroness to us, and I promise you fair and merciful justice." If there is a surrender he'll hold his blows, otherwise if someone attacks him or his companions he'll attack Gwyn with all his strength.

Isida:



Spoiler



Stats are the same as above. Norin delays his action until one of our enemies attacks. If Gwyn doesn't surrender and we are attacked, he'll strike Gwyn with a stunning attack (Fort DC 24; if he fails he'll be stunned the first round and staggered the following).


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 15, 2004)

I am assuming that the effect duplicates the effect of the lesser globe of invulnerability.  If so, I don't think spells already in effect are suppressed by the globe.  (The relevent text can be found here.)

Though there is some vagueness in the actual text, I can see Lichtenhart's interpretation, I do think that the line about not effecting spells previously cast is a dead give away.  I do think, however, if Gwyn does not get far enough away to cast his spell then he is in trouble.

If Lyssia is visible, when she moves up, she will provoke an attack of opportunity from Aekir.  (Moving without taking the Withdraw or 5ft step)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, Wrahn, you're correct if you use the 3.5e version of the spell. That line isn't there in the 3.0 version though. Instead there is this example:


> Note that spell effects are not disrupted unless their effects enter the globe, and even then they are merely suppressed, not dispelled. For example, creatures inside the globe would still see a mirror image created by a caster outside the globe. If that caster then entered the globe, the images would wink out, to reappear when the caster exited the globe. Likewise, a caster standing in the area of a light spell would still receive sufficient light for vision, even though that part of the light spell volume in the globe would not be luminous.



I supposed that invisibility and the likes were suppressed as the mirror images in this example, but I'll gladly accept Isida's ruling either way.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 16, 2004)

OOC: If Gwyn's darkness doesn't get off, he'll drop his weapons at Norin's words.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2004)

ooc: I have been singularly unsuccessful in opening the 3.0 spell decription rtf files. I have a fairly old computer and everything I have thrown at them baulks. I can open the spell list rtf files, so I believe that Sylinda's available spells list is now 3.0.

Unable to find an online 3.0SRD, I have fallen back on working off the 3.5 spell descriptions which, as the posts above show, do differ in some ways from the 3.0 ones. So Isida, please adjust any post as you see fit and necessary.

Apologies for any inconvinience.

the head of the dog


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

Torr will use his partial action from Haste to get around the screen and take in the scene.  He will then Pounce attack the nearest do-gooder (choosing an unarmored if multiple choices are available).

The Pounce attack is +20/+20/+15/+18/+18 (2d6+14* - 2 claws; 3d6+6* - bite; 2d6+8* - 2 rake claws).

*- 1 pt Vile damage.

All attacks will also be free grapple attempts (Imp Grapple).  If the target is flanked, there is an additional 1d6 sneak attack damage.  Don't recall off-hand if a grappled foe is subject to sneak attack.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2004)

*Sylinda of the forest*

Sylinda leans against the wall for she closes her eyes for a moment. She allows the holy radiance within her to blaze forth. She sighs softly as she feels herself being wrapped in the nimbus of light {1}. She opens her eyes. From her postion beside the door, Sylinda glances into the room. Appart from the vile knight, the room is fairly empty as far as Sylinda can see. With her senses she reaches out seeking the fetid presence of undead {2}. It all looks fairly well contained at the moment. _But thats not counting whatever lies behind the screen._

ooc: {1} Holy Radiance - undead take 1d4 points of damage when within the light (10 feet). {2} Nemesis (Undead) - discern the location of undead up to 60 feet away. 

If things remain a little congested at the door, Sylinda will cast a barkskin on herself. If Aekir reveals himself, Sylinda will move to support whoever he attacks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ssessarina continues her pained screams, occasionally breaking into heartbreaking whimpers of a woman pushed past endurance and sanity.  Through the carved screen, however, she takes in the holy radiance of Saint Norin with a cold, cruel gaze.*

*Lyssia lashes out with her heaven-sent rays of light, burning more infernal life from Gwyn's unholy flesh.  As she does so, Aekir lunges upward, striking her with his bony claws, wrenching away part of her scantified soul.  Nessa calls down purifed fire in the room.  Ghost, Ssessarina, Torr, and Ralam manage to throw themselves clear, but Aekir takes the full brunt of it.  Gwyn, unfortunetly, find his demonic flesh turning against him as the holy flames burn him to the bone.  The world goes black, then red, then all fades away into gray.*

Gwyn: 



Spoiler



As Gwyn finds himself floating in gray blankness, he hears a harsh, vile whisper.  "Do you choose to rise again and fight mine enemies and yours?  Do you with the power for revenge?"



*Torr the tiger lunges around the screen and claws and bites at Norin with inspired ferocity.  However, the more he attempts to rend his flesh, the brighter the holy light around him glows.  Not a hair on the Saint's head is disturbed by Torr's assault.  The black-armored paladin sidesteps in the door and charges past Staeven and Norin, slashing his sword hard across Torr's shoulder.  Torr slashes across the knight's greaves for his trouble.  Staeven joins him a second later, though his demonbane sword is not nearly so potent against lycanthrope flesh.*

*Ralam continues to focus his gaze on Lyssia's weak spots in preparation for her death.  Darren turns to see the two paladins fighting a tiger.  Turning to flank with them

*Aekir attacks Lyssia visciously, springing off the wall unseen, and sticking to the ceiling, raking her with his claws.  More and more of her soul is ripped away as he shreads her flesh.  Ghost continues his unseen, inscrutible stare.  Norin steps up smoothly to deal with Torr, but cannot strike hard enough to lay a finger on the wily weretiger.  Sylinda protects herself with the trees of the forest, and moves to help Lyssia in her hour of need, seeing her scream from being attacked by some invisible force.*

_Gh_~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S~~~s~
~sssssssssss~
~~No,T,D~~~~
~~~Se,S~_R_~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~[G],Sy~L~A~~
------d--------
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~N~~~~~

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Nessa - 24 [N]
Gwyn - 23 [G] (shaken, and currently deceased at -17hp)
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Staeven - 20 
Ralam - 18 [R]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Ssessarina screams and continues observations for a death attack on Staeven.  Lyssia seers Gwyn for 18 points of damage.  Aekir takes his AoO, hitting a 31 for 16 points of damage, an additional Vile, and one negative level.  Nessa drops a _purified fireball_ in the room, dealing 20 points of damage to Gwyn (beat his SR, original 60 points of damage due to him being an evil outsider, made his reflex save for half, took off 10 for fire resistance, leaving him at -18 hit points.  Sorry Paxus, Gwyn just died.  ).  Torr takes none due to evasion and a 28 Ref save, Ralam makes a 26 Ref save and with evasion takes no damage, same for Ssessarina and Ghost, Aekir fails his save with a 28 and takes 42 points of damage (leaving him at 77).

Gwyn lies there and is crisped for the moment.  Torr steps around the screen and does full pounce attack on Norin, missing every single attack (I swear!  The highest was a 32, and you need a 36 to hit him).  Sebastion sidesteps and charges.  Torr takes an AoO, dealing 18 points of damage to him.  Sebastion smites for 21 points of damge (DR taken into account).  Staeven charges Torr, no AoO due to Sebastion.  Staeven hits, dealing 9 points of damage (DR taken into account).  Ralam continues to examine for his death attack, needs one more round.

Darren moves to Torr and attacks, hitting a 26 for 22 points of damage (DR taken into account).  Torr is now at 24 hp.  Aekir 5' steps and goes to town on Lyssia, hitting 4 times for 55 points of damage, an additional 4 points of Vile damage, and 4 more negative levels.  Ghost continues to stare at Saint Norin.  Norin steps up to attack Torr, but misses.  Sylinda casts _barkskin_ and moves to help Lyssia.]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 22, 2004)

A question



Spoiler



let's see.. that puts me at what? 3rd level and like 41 hp left? I can see my concept sucked. Question: did Lyssia Circle of Protection do anything to make it harder for her to be hit?


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, before I figure out what I am going to do, I need a few issues cleared up.  As I understand the rules and the situation:

First, I am not sure how Darren saw me, I was using the dust of disappearance which is VERY difficult to see through (see invisiblity does not see through it) and acts a greater invisibility so he does not turn visible after attacking.

Second, invisibility makes you immune to sneak attack unless they can see through it.  Even pinpointing their location with non visual means or a really high spot check does not remove this protection.

Third, if you did not remember I was invisible, did you remember to remove Lyssia's dex bonus and give Aekir a +2 to attack?  

Four, did you give Aekir the benefit of the 50% miss chance.  That applies to someone who can only pinpoint an invisible creature location using spot or non-visual means.  For that matter, if Lyssia was invisible, there is a spot check to see her (which I believe is DC 20 listen check if she is not moving silently or is she is, the DC to pin point the location is her move silently check +20( move silently + d20 + 20)) even if Aekir made that check she would still benefit from 50% miss chance, until she attacked.

Fifth, every negetive energy attack Aekir deals he recieves 5 temporary hitpoints  even if everything else stands he should be sitting at 67 hp.

Sixth, Taking a 5 foot step never provokes an attack of opportunity.  (Aekir made a 5 foot step up the wall, I am not sure where else he would provoke an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

[OOC - Sorry, I forgot about the greater invisibility on Aekir.  In that case, and due to the 5' step, he doesn't get an AoO.  I did factor in Lyssia's lower AC from your invisibility as well.  Jaik, I'm going to have to have know what Darren would do with only one visible enemy in the form of a tiger.  I'll go back and edit, once I know.  Kain: 



Spoiler



Yes, I did factor in the circle of protection, but Aekir rolled insanely high for his first four attacks.  Sorry.  


.]


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 22, 2004)

[ooc: No problem, I know this is a chaotic mess and very difficult to run, thank you for your excellent work so far.]

*Aekir freezes for a moment.*

_Sebastian_

*He hesitates and then moves.*

[ooc:



Spoiler



Realizing they can't take too much more of the magical pounding the wizard is delivering, Aekir moves across the wall to the doorway.  Depending on how big the doorway is, he will attempt to keep moving and get close enough to the wizard to hold an action and attack (30ft move) to disrupt a spell or he will turn into a moth (as a free action) and move close as he can, preparing next round to attack. If the doorway is not large enough for him to move through with people standing in front of it.  He is still full moving silently


]


----------



## linnorm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

_Hm, these god-lickers are more potent than anticipated.  Perhaps it is time to execute our backup plan._



Spoiler



Here's a nice buffer to make the do-gooders wonder what I'm up to.  No change in Ralam's intent.
lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gwyn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isida: 



Spoiler



"Die and disappear, or rise and taste the heart's blood of my enemies?  A choice too easy for comfort, but an irresistable one nonetheless.  Give me revenge, and I will repay my debt.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 23, 2004)

The shadow of a smile can be seen for a moment on Saint Norin's face. Back at the monastery he learned many things from tigers. It is now time to see if he learned well. With fluid and quick movements, he tries to catch the beast off guard and to stun it with a kick behind its ear.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Stats as above, stunning attack on the tiger.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2004)

Torr snarls in annoyance and frustration...and a lot of pain.

Action:


Torr decides that further attacks on the (Norin) chap will likely be futile and he desperately wants to remove someone from the fight.  He changes his focus to Sebastian and performs a full attack sequence on him (claw, claw, bite, rake, rake).  With his haste action, he will then withdraw in a single move (no AOO, if I recall) toward the right side of the room as it appears on the map.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2004)

*Sylinda of the forest*

Sylinda glances around trying to find whatever it is that assails her companion. 

OOC: If Sylinda is able to see who is attacking Lyssia she will attempt to assist. If not she will cast Summon Natures Ally VI - taking the option of 1d3 level 5 creatures. Not exactly sure whats available, but the first preference would be air elementals, the second dire animals. Ideally, she would like the first to appear in the south east corner, the second about 25 feet to the northwest and the third about 25 feet back to the southwest making a rough triangle (if she gets three) she gets.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, if Darren can only see the tiger, he'll 



Spoiler



Move to hopefully flank the tiger with one of the paladins and deliver a sneak attack.  Simple, but it's his schtick.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

OOC - I edited in Darren's sneak attack against Torr last round.  Torr is now at 24 hit points.

*Ssessarina 



Spoiler



makes a gesture and warps her appearance into that of the Baroness, making another simple gesture for Ghost to come to her


.*

*Lyssia move away from her invisible source of pain.  Seeing the Baroness behind the screen, Lyssia can see she's clutching her hands to her bosom and screaming to wake the dead.  "Hold on my lady!" Lyssia cries, and lashes out with more rays of light at Torr.*

*Nessa lets loose with a spell of _magic missile_ at the huge tiger, the five bolts of light slamming into him.*

Gwyn: 



Spoiler



Gwyn finds vision returning to him, the scent of his own charred flesh stinking in his nostrils as a semblance of life returns to his body.  He finds he can move, no longer feeling the need to breathe, no longer hearing his blood pound in his ears.  The Phoenix Knight's back is to you, but you're also right next to another of the do-gooders



[Action paused to allow people to react to new circumstances]

_Gh_~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S~~~s~
~sssssssssss~
~~No,T,D~L~~
~~~Se,S~_R_~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~G,Sy~~~~~~
------d--------
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~A~~~~~N

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Nessa - 24 [N]
Gwyn - 23 [G] (shaken, and currently deceased at -17hp)
[Action Paused]
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Staeven - 20 
Ralam - 18 [R]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Ssessarina screams, casts a spell, and continues observations for a death attack on Staeven.  Lyssia moves towards Torr and hits a ranged touch attack of 25 (including the penalties for negative levels) for 26 points of damage, staggering Torr.  Nessa hits Torr with _magic missiles_ for 14 points of damage.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida:



Spoiler



Gwyn prepares to bolt out the door, if attention is turned to him; if all of the do-gooders leave the room in pursuit of his erstwhile companions, he will instead assume the form of Lydia and slip out of the castle.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2004)

*Sylinda of the Forest*

ooc: From the map it appears that Aekir would have passed pretty close to Sylinda to get through the door. He might be hard to see, but was there a chance of hearing him pass by - a bootfall, a clink of armour?  Can't help hoping for the chance at a crack at him, give the amount of hurt the wretch has been laying on us. Just thought I would ask.

Sylinda spins around at the cry from Nessa. The blossoming telltale wounds and Nessa's paniked retreat are enough to tell Sylinda that her quarry has moved.

_Yes._ Sylinda calls down a column of flame centered on the spot that Nessa stood just moments before.

ooc: Cast Flame Strike.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 3, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Action:



Spoiler



No change here.  Again, I'll add some buffer text to pad out the length for the do-gooders. lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala  You don't know what I'm dooooiiinng!!  lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala Ha, ha, you're going to looooose!! lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala  Go away or I shall taunt you a third time! lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 3, 2004)

Emotions threaten to break Aekir's icy calm.

_Stay the course, you can not let the mage blast away and think to fight Sebastian_

*Aekir moves directly north of Nessa. Holding an action to attack if she moves or casts.*

(ooc: Aekir will provoke an attack of opportunity from Nessa (Moving through two threatened squares) if she can pinpoint him.  He is still moving silently.

If Nessa attempts to move, she will provoke an attack of opportunity from him (Moving from one threatened square to another) unless she tumbles or does something unexpected.

Don't forget, Nessa has lost her highest level memorized spell (from the negetive energy level) and Nessa has 5 negetive energy levels so is at -5 to hit and -5 to saves.)


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2004)

(ooc - I'm not entirely sure what Torr's HP total is anymore...the previous post suggests he might be at -2.  If not...)

Torr reverts to human form and throws himself prostrate upon the floor at the mercy of the mob surrounding him.

"I beg mercy!  This is not the bodyguard duty I had signed on for!"

(ooc - if anyone can Sense Motive or otherwise discern the truth, Torr is being completely honest.)

_I'm not sure we're going to get out of this one alive, he thinks to a mute Stormrider._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

[Continuing action]

*Torr, realizing he cannot withstand this assault, shifts back into human form and begs for mercy.  Sebastion and Staeven weigh his words for a moment, and then nod.  Sebastion goes to bind him, as Staeven runs around to see to the screaming woman.  It seems to be the tall and aristocratic Baroness, her face haggerd and drawn.  She stop screaming when Staeven runs around and gasps in relief.*

"Thank you!  Thank you so much.  I had been so afraid," she says, her hands fluttering and her color paling.  Staeven keeps his eyes on her as he fishes through his backpack for the manacles.*

"We must take you back to Andeluvay, Baroness," he explains.

*As this touching scene is going on, Ralam finally executes his plan, and drops onto Lyssia, who unwittingly placed herself next to him.  His dagger finds her heart with astounding accuracy, and with a single strangled gasp, Lyssia falls to the ground, dead.*

[Action paused yet again to allow Ralam to tell me if he's visible, and what Darrin and Norin are going to do if he is.]

_Gh_~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S~~~s~
~sssssssssss~
~~No,T,D~[L]~~
~~~Se,S~_R_~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~G,Sy~~~~~~
------d--------
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~A~~~~~N

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Nessa - 24 [N]
Gwyn - 23 [G] (shaken, and currently deceased at -17hp)
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Staeven - 20 
Ralam - 18 [R]
[Action paused to allow people to react]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Torr changes back, regains some hit points, and his plea for mercy is accepted.  Sylinda, you didn't hear Aekir when he snuck by you, I did roll, but you didn't hear him.  Gwyn also sneaks by you and gets the heck of of Dodge.  Staeven goes to confront the "Baroness."  Ralam executes a successful death attack on Lyssia (I rolled a one on her save, so that was an 11, not beating the DC of 19) so Lyssia is very dead.  And I think Ralam is visible again, right?]


----------



## linnorm (Nov 4, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*A grin creeps across Ralam's face as he feels the life slip from his victim.  The invisibility shielding him from the other's eyes slides away, revealing a human male standing 5'9" and clothed in all black assassin's garb.*
"Too bad I didn't have time to make her beg for it first."  *Looking up he assesses the situation and: 



Spoiler



Ralam will activate Nevereyes (ring of Invisibility) again, sheath his assassin's dagger and draw the Soul Burner.  He will then move around to get a sneak attack on the most powerful looking of the do-gooders around Torr using all four souls in the dagger.  Att: +14, Dmg: 1d4+1+2+4d6+7d6 (dagger +1+str+souls+sneak attack)


----------



## Jaik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hearing Lyssia's choked cry, Darren spins, too late to do anything but watcha s she crumples to the ground.  Darren stalks toward the black-clad assassin with a thirsty blade and eyes that glow an unsettling red.

Action:



Spoiler



Darren takes a 5' move to be adjacent to Ralam, takes a move action to feint, then a single attack.  Unless, of course, he can flank, in which case he takes all possible attacks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Lyssia's assassin becomes visible, revealing himself to be an elegant man with dark hair, pale skin, dressed at the height of fashion, bearing a bloodied dagger that he just used to end Lyssia's life.*

*Darren's eyes glow dangerously as he slides over to the man.  With no words, he elaborately weaves his blade through the air, then punches through the assassin's armor, delivering a deep gash with the promise of more to come.*

*Aekir ghostly slides alongside Nessa, ready to rip at her if she casts.  Nessa does not seem to notice him.  Ghost continues his invisible observations.*

*Sylinda disarms Gwyn's corpse and begins to summon help from the celestial woodlands.*

Lyssia - 



Spoiler



Floating in darkness, waiting for the light, Lyssia suddenly finds herself back in the place where she once died.  But in an instant she realizes that she is not back amongst the living.  She can see her own body, and all the people and her surrounds are in shades of black and white.  However, she sees another foe, the recently dead demon that attacked Staeven, and he shows up to her clearly in color, hovering above his dead body like she.  It seems she is being allowed to fight the good fight again, this time in the realm of spirits, where the rules of the flesh do not apply...



Gwyn - 



Spoiler



With a blink of an eye, you find your dead body seemingly knitting its wounds back together, so that it is entirely whole.  Oddly, the study and all the people fighting in it seem to fade to shades of black and white, and with a wrench, you find yourself staring at your own body again.  Before you can grow too angry at this betrayal, you look across the study to see one other person in full color, the bat-winged do-gooder who seared you with rays of light.  It seems as if you're battling in the realms of the spirits now, and are no longer bound by the rules of the flesh...



_Gh_~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S,St~~s~
~sssssssssss~
~~No,T~~D~[L]
~~~Se~~_R_~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~G,Sy~~~~~~
------d--------
~~~A~~~~~~~
~~~~N~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Nessa - 24 [N]
Gwyn - 23 [G] 
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Staeven - 20 [St]
Ralam - 18 [R]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Ralam becomes visible again.  Darren does a five' step, feints successfully,  and sneak attacks once for 23 points of damage.  Aekir moves next to Nessa.  Ghost continues his observations for his death attack on Saint Norin.  Sylinda blasts the spot where Nessa was.

Whew!  New round, Aekir abd Ralam's actions I believe are already spoken for.

Lyssia and Gwyn - 



Spoiler



You two are considered fully healed and free of any conditions that existed prior to your death.  Gwyn is no longer shaken, and Lyssia no longer has negative levels


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 8, 2004)

Isida: 



Spoiler



Where am I in relation to Lyssia?  I presume that I lost the polymorphed form, and that walls and other cover no longer apply.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

Gwyn: 



Spoiler



You're exactly where you were before, next to Sylinda.  And you're correct, walls and cover mean nothing to you; though you can't see though walls, and cover ruins your line of sight, you could easily move through them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 8, 2004)

Isida: 



Spoiler



Gwyn dives through the floor, rushing under it to where he last saw Lyssia, then leaps upward again, seeking to strike from behind her.  He is disdaining weapons now, seeking only to grapple with the foe and pin her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 8, 2004)

Ishida Lyssia takes to the air, going high and bringing her aura up as she looks for a fell spirt to fell with her searing rays of light. (again)


----------



## Jaik (Nov 9, 2004)

Umm, Isida: 



Spoiler



Did I try for my feint?  I wanted to take both attacks if I was flanking, but feint if I couldn't flank.  Without sneak attack, I might as well be wielding a wet noodle around here...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

OOC - Darren, 



Spoiler



I have edited and you did sneak attack successfully.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 11, 2004)

"Lyssia" Norin only says, then he leaves Torr to Sebastion and rushes to help Darren. He runs around the knight in black armor and arrives at the back of the murderer, helping the tieflign flanking him. Immediately he lashes at him with a fist, using on him the energy he focused when he fought on the tiger-man but didn't release.



Spoiler



OOC: I move around Sebastion to help Darren flank Ralam. Then I attack him with a single unarmed strike and I use the stunning attack I didn't use before. Here are my battle stats again so you don't have to look for them.

Battle stats: My aura grants +4 deflection to AC and +4 resistance to saves against evil attacks and creatures to all within 20' of me. It shields out any attempt of mind control, and suppresses all spells and effect up to 3rd level (including invisibility, but not improved invisibility).

AC: 36
Flatfooted: 34
Touch: 35
(An evil creature that strikes me with a natural attack or unarmed attack takes 1d6 damage. An evil outsider takes 1d8 damage.)

HP: 104
(I have DR 5/magic and DR 5/evil, fast healing 5, fire resistance 10, and I'm immune to cold, acid, electricity, petrification and non-magical diseases.)

Saves:
Fort +14 (+4 vs poison),
Ref +15 (improved evasion)
Will +16 (+2 vs enchantments, +2 vs fear and despair)

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +15/+12/+9 melee
(considered a +2 holy weapon for the purpose of overcoming DR)
- Damage 1d10+3, 20x2, bludgeoning
- Damage vs. Evil 1d10+3+3d6 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)
- Damage vs. Evil Outsiders 1d10+3+2d6+1d8 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)
-- Stunning Attack (DC 22 / DC 24 and victim staggered the following round vs evil) 10/day


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

OOC - Ok guys, I went back to the top of this combat round and corrected my mistake with Aekir's and Nessa's movements.  Editing can be made to account for these changes.  Sorry for the mistakes.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Deciding the ground is perhaps a little too active for her tastes, Nessa activates her _boots of levitation_ and floats upwards towards the ceiling.  Once about twenty feet up (or the height of the ceiling, whichever is less), she casts _restoration_ on herself, and surveys the battlefield.

_Things aren't looking good._  She frowns thoughtfully, mentally running through her remaining spells.  _Boccob bless us, for we are going to need all the help we can get..._


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sylinda of the Forest.*

ooc: Ah ... OK, ignore me doing this. I'll be back in a tick.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 15, 2004)

ooc-Doghead, Jarval, we retconned a little, Aekir has not attacked, neither Sylida or Nessa are aware of his presence, Nessa has not taken any damage, we are at the top of the round.  Correct me if I am wrong Isida


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2004)

That is correct.  And Gwyn's dead body got up briefly... and then fell down again.  It's not moving now.  New round.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

still waiting for the results of the spirit combat


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> ooc-Doghead, Jarval, we retconned a little, Aekir has not attacked, neither Sylida or Nessa are aware of his presence, Nessa has not taken any damage, we are at the top of the round.  Correct me if I am wrong Isida



_(*OoC:* Yup, got that, but Nessa tends to avoid staying landbound in combat anyway.  She's less than keen on melee, and most of her spells have a decent range.  To be honest, it was the main reason I bought her the _boots of levitation_   I think she'll still provoke an AoO from Aekir, even though her movement is upwards.)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Sylinda of the forest*

ooc: OK, so there was no scream from the other room. But Lyssia was still dropped by the assassin, who then appeared. Third time lucky.

Sylinda spins around at the sudden movement from beside her as the dead soldier of darkness rises, then falls. Not at all happy with having a half dead warrior at her side, Sylinda pushes away his weapons with her staff, and stepping around to his head, yanks off his helmate. _Are you going to be good and stay dead?_ Sylinda considers making sure.

At the strangled cry from Lyssia and with the appearance of the slinky Ralam, Sylinda takes a step back to put her back to the wall and casts.

ooc: Move to south west corner. 

Isida 



Spoiler



Cast Summon Natures Ally VI - going for unicorns (1d4+1 in 3.5). If not available, one big earth elemental please. The first between Sylinda and Ralam, and if multiple animals, the next by the door and the rest on the opposite side of the room (the south east quarter) in a position to attack Ralam.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 16, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _(*OoC:* Yup, got that, but Nessa tends to avoid staying landbound in combat anyway.  She's less than keen on melee, and most of her spells have a decent range.  To be honest, it was the main reason I bought her the _boots of levitation_   I think she'll still provoke an AoO from Aekir, even though her movement is upwards.)_




*OOC*:  I agree it is probably a smart idea to get out of melee range, but Nessa is out in the hallway, there are two things that should concern you, first how high is the ceiling and second how big the doors are, if the doors do not reach the ceiling you may be blocking the Nessa's view of what is happening inside.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 16, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> *OOC*:  I agree it is probably a smart idea to get out of melee range, but Nessa is out in the hallway, there are two things that should concern you, first how high is the ceiling and second how big the doors are, if the doors do not reach the ceiling you may be blocking the Nessa's view of what is happening inside.



_(*OoC:*  OK, sorry, not keeping up with where I am    Isida, how high are the ceiling and doors?)_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

Ceiling = 10'
Door = 8'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Staeven watches in sudden horror as the Baroness plants a dagger squarely in his heart.  The Phoenix Knight collapses, dead, as Ssessarina, in the Baroness' guise, falls silent, a terrible smile on her face.*

*Nessa uses her magic boots to put herself off the ground.  Unknown to her, the invisible Aekir lashes out, clawing deeply into her legs, drawing again part of her spirit.  Nessa gives a scream to warn the others of her danger.*

*Torr continues to keep himself still, drawing no further ire from the forces of good.  Sebastion hears Nessa's cries and glares at Torr.*

"Make no move if you wish to preserve what is left of your miserable life," he warns, and then charges towards Nessa, swinging at her invisible attacker.  With a lucky hit, he strikes Aekir, blood appearing from the air to splatter on the walls and floor.

*Ralam suddenly seems to fade from view.  Darren, not wanting him to get away, stabs in his last location.  That fails to find purchase, and in despiration that the assassin hasn't moved, Darren weaves the blade in the air and stabs again, this time striking deep.*

*Aekir rips and shreads Nessa, pulling her down into his vile embrace.  With a shudder, he finds her heart, and thrusts into it, ending the holy mage's mortal life.*

Nessa:  



Spoiler



You find yourself back where you were, but everthing about you is in tones of gray and white.  The walls seem misty and unsubstantial, and vaguely you can see Lyssia (in full color) through the wall.  You realize you are in the realms of the spirits, the place between life and death, and it seems you've been given a second chance to fight for good.  The laws of reality do not hold sway here, and those that seem in full color like you are also spirits, or things that can affect them.



*Ghost dashes forward from his hiding place, and attempts to slash his blade across Norin's throat and end the saint's life.  To his surprise, the attack goes wide, and only strikes a deep gash on the monk's arm.  Though Ghost remains invisible, Norin realizes that someone has just attacked him from an unseen quarter.*

*Regardless of his own safety, Norin leaps away from his attack, towards the invisible assassin that Darren attacked.  As the saint leaps in, Ralam becomes visible again, making him a target for the righteous monk.  His fist is encased in golden ice as it hammers Ralam's jaw.  The blow reels him, and while he is able to fend off the affects of the ice which threaten to slow his limbs, the punch leaves him stunned.*

*Sylinda's summoning finally comes to fruition as a grace of unicorns appear in the room.  Two immediately go to attack Ralam, while a third begins to threaten the invisible attacker standing over Nessa's corpse.  The fourth remains between Sylinda and danger.*

*One of the unicorns threatening Ralam manages to spear him with its pure white horn.  The one trying to help Sebastion cannot seem to spear the invisible assassin.*

_Spirit Combat_



Spoiler



*Lyssia sees Gwyn, the only one in color in this strange world, and sears him with her rays of holy light.  Gwyn feels the pain only distantly, even though his flesh seems to dim in color.  Taking advantage of the spirit realm, he dives beneath the floor, and comes up under Lyssia.  Startled, she reflexively slashes down with her longsword, slicing clean through Gwyn without leaving a mark, though his colors dim further.  Tacking her, Gwyn manages to pin her in a viscious bear hug.*

*Staeven steps out from behind the shadowy screen.  Gwyn is understanably somewhat startled to see his killer again, and realizes that Staeven must have died.  The Phoenix Knight has his glimmering bastard sword in one hand, and points it at Gwyn.*

"Let her go demon!  I killed you once, and I can do it again!" he roars.



~~~~~~~~~~~
~s~~S,_St_~~s~
~sssssssssss~
~_Gh_,~~T~~D~_L_,_G_
~~~~~~U,R,U~~
~~~U~~~No~~~
Sy~~~U~~~~~~
------d--------
~~~A,Se~~~~~~
~~~~N~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

[OOC - 
Initiative:
Ssessarina - 26 
Nessa - 24 [N]
Torr - 22 [T] (shaken)
Sebastion - 21[Se]
Ralam - 18 [R]
Darren - 15 [D]
Aekir - 12 [A]
Ghost - 11 [Gh]
Norin - 10 [No]
Sylinda - 9 [Sy]
Unicorns - 9 

_Spirit Battle_
Lyssia - 25 [L]
Gwyn - 23 [G] 
Staeven - 20 [St]

s - screen
d - doorway
---- - wall
~ - 5'

Italics mean that someone is invisible, hidden, or otherwise concealed.  Please do not make use of this information if you don't know it otherwise.  

Ssessarina kills Staeven (rolled craptastically on his Fort save...), and he joins the spirit battle this round.  Nessa goes up and gets hit with a 22 on an AoO by Aekir, dealing 17 points of damage, 1 point of Vile damage, and a negative level to her.  Torr delays.  Sebastion charges, hits Aekir (I did roll his 50% miss chance) with a 35 for 19 points of damage.  Ralam activates the ring (standard), and sheaths his weapon (move).  He can move and attack next round.  Darren gets an AoO, missing because of the invisibility.  He then feints successfully and makes an attack (this time hitting) with an 26 for 30 points of damage to Ralam.  

Aekir makes a full attack on Nessa, provoking an AoO from Sebastion, which misses because of the invisibility.  Aekir hits Nessa four times, and one is a crit.  She takes 69 points of damage, 4 points of vile damage, and four negative levels.  Nessa dies, and joins the spirit combat next round.  Aekir did _not_ get her soul.  Ghost attacks Norin, but he makes his Fort save and doesn't die.  Norin takes 27 points of damage from an invisible attacker.  Norin goes to attack Ralam, his aura supressing Ralam's ring of invisibility.  He hits a 30 for 14 points of damage to Ralam. Ralam makes the save on the Touch of Golden Ice with a 20, but sucks it up on the stunning attack with a 6.  Ralam is stunned.  Sylinda summons 4 unicorns, I assume two attack Ralam, and one goes to attack Aekir.  The fourth says put in case of need.  The unicorn near the door is actually attacking through the door, but I couldn't put that on the map.  The two attacking Ralam were in the SE, corner, but then moved to attack him.   Ralam is hit once by one unicorn for 10 points of damage.  Aekir is missed.

_Spirit Combat_


Spoiler



Lyssia hits Gwyn with a touch attack of 23 for 20 points of damage.  Gwyn goes to intiate a grapple, Lyssia takes her AoO, hits and confirms a crit with a 25 for a total of 20 more points of damage.  Gwyn gets a touch attack, and beats Lyssia grapple check by one to grapple her.  Staeven makes some threats, not attacking for fear of hitting Lyssia.  Nessa can act next round.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2004)

In spirit combat: 



Spoiler



Gwyn, cursing in the distant realization that he's certainly doomed, decides that the only thing to do is take this bitch with him into whatever torment next awaits.  He simply strives to rend her flesh with his fangs, leaving traces of his vile essence behind as remembrances.


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2004)

*Sylinda of the Forest*

Nessa's scream rips through her and her spirit shudders at the sound of it. But she holds desperately to her purpose and and moments later is rewarded with the appearance of the Unicorns. A surge of joy flows through her at the sight of the creatures. _Four. Four have  been sent to aid us._

Sylinda throws out her arms and with a downward sweep launches herself into the air. A white swan gracefully surges up high into the air with powerful sweeps of its snow white wings from where it sweeps around the room surveying all that lies below.

ooc: Isida 



Spoiler



Sylinda will sweep around the room taking in what lies below. I believe that will allow her to spot Ssessarina and as she is the only vile character Sylinda can see, she will use her one remaining ranged spell - Call Lightning (Level 3). The 3.5 version lasts 12 rounds and allows her to call down a 3d6 bolt per round as a standard action. Based on this she will circle around the room calling down a bolt each pass. Not sure about the 3.0 version, but call it as best you see it. I think that all this may take a round or two. If she lives long enough. (@_@) Swanmay form below. Its the first time I've done this, but hopefully its all good.

_Swanmay form: Swan Small Animal;_ HD 12d8+24; hp 98; Init +2; Spd 10 ft. fly 60 ft. (good); AC 29 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +6 natural, +8 ascetic, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 25; BAB +8/+3 (+7 Grapple) Attk +13/+8 melee (1d3-1, 2 slams) and +13/+8 melee (1d2-1, bite); SQ DR 5/cold iron, DR 5/magic; AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16; Skills and Feats: As per character + Alertness.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2004)

Lyssia groans as she reachs behind to lay a hand on her foe as she tries to wiggle free. "Don't hold back because of me! Lady Sune awaits me if we fail! I have done all I can to atone for my past. FINISH HIM!"


_Action_


Spoiler



Lyssia groans as her spirit flails at the touch of the foul spirt which she is grappling with as she reachs down and behind herself and pours more light into him (touch attack at PB? this should be fun)


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 22, 2004)

_Finish the Mage, stay focused._

*Almost reflexively he lashes out when she activates her boots.  She yells, bringing Sebastian to her aid.*

*Memories come, flooding his mind momentarily.  Being in the bandit camp, terrified they would kill him.  The knight riding in with no fear, _talking_ to them, showing them a different path.  The same knight bringing justice to those who would not listen.*

*The pain as Sebastian’s sword bites him snaps him back.*

_Finish her._

*He lashes out once more, drinking her life, bringing her vitality to him, at least temporarily.*

*Turning to face his enemy, his mind replaying the first time he had seen Sebastian, as he raised the faceplate on his helmet to cut the bandits ropes that held Eraithon. *

On his action Aekir will take a withdrawal action (so he doesn’t provoke an attack of Opportunity) down the hall.  Double moving for 60’.

As he withdraws he will be talking giving Sebastian something to follow, he is attempting to lead him somewhere he thinks will be unoccupied, where Sebastian and he can face each other privately.

“Sebastian.”  His voice sounds different, it is still deep and gravelly, but carries emotion.

“I am sorry about your friend, I was not able to bring her peace.” he moves down the hall quickly.

”I think we have things to discuss, in private.”  In the last ten feet of his movement he is silent, moving off to a side to prevent a charge.  He is still moving silently (-4 to moving at normal speed).


----------



## linnorm (Nov 22, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam grimaces in pain from the wounds dealt by the champions of goodness. _This is going poorly, we need more muscle._

Action: [sblock]*Ralam will tumble (+10) between Darren and the unicorn to try to get to Torr. He will produce a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds and drop it in front of Torr.*

Whispering in Torr's ear, "Drink this and fight tiger-man! We may need the baronesses assistance 'ere long, better to alert her to our situation than lay here like a mewling kitten."

*Ralam will then consume a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds himself before readying his assassin's dagger and returning to the ceiling to study Norin.*

OOC: I'm assuming that Nolin's aura only suppresses the invisibility and that it will return when he moves far enough away. If not he will reactivate Nevereyes after getting far enough away from Nolin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 23, 2004)

Torr's continues to remain passive.  And...



Spoiler



ooc: drat, forgot about my own supply of curative potions...grrr...

Torr will first call upon Stormrider.  "Okay, dear, let's try to make the best of this miserable situation.  See if you can't make that tiefling submit to me?"  (Uses Stormrider's ability to cast Charm Monster on Darren.)

If he's still under the effect of Haste, he'll down the potion that is dropped off in his lap...making every effort to be as non-threatening as possible.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 23, 2004)

Now flanking his stealthy opponent, Darren strikes, then strikes again, aiming with cold rage for arteries and organs.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 7, 2004)

[sorry for the long absence, my life is a bit complicated by now]

[OOC: quick recap for what concerns me directly, please tell me if I'm wrong. Norin and Darren, with the help of two unicorns, are flanking Ralam, who is stunned this round and staggered the next one. Norin also know he has just being attacked by an invisible foe.]

Norin hammers Ralam with his fists, Lyssia's last breath echoing in his ears. Wrinkles of worry appear on his usually serene face, for his friends are suffering, a great light has just been extinguished and he could do nothing to prevent it.
"Darren, Sylinda, be careful! There is still a foe whose concealment is stronger than my light!"

Isida: 



Spoiler



I flurry Ralam on this turn so my attacks should be +17/+17/+14/+11 counting +2 from flanking and +2 from Ralam being stunned. I also updated my hp below.

Battle stats: My aura grants +4 deflection to AC and +4 resistance to saves against evil attacks and creatures to all within 20' of me. It shields out any attempt of mind control, and suppresses all spells and effect up to 3rd level (including invisibility, but not improved invisibility).

AC: 36
Flatfooted: 34
Touch: 35
(An evil creature that strikes me with a natural attack or unarmed attack takes 1d6 damage. An evil outsider takes 1d8 damage.)

HP: 77/104
(I have DR 5/magic and DR 5/evil, fast healing 5, fire resistance 10, and I'm immune to cold, acid, electricity, petrification and non-magical diseases.)

Saves:
Fort +14 (+4 vs poison),
Ref +15 (improved evasion)
Will +16 (+2 vs enchantments, +2 vs fear and despair)

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +15/+12/+9 melee
(considered a +2 holy weapon for the purpose of overcoming DR)
- Damage 1d10+3, 20x2, bludgeoning
- Damage vs. Evil 1d10+3+3d6 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)
- Damage vs. Evil Outsiders 1d10+3+2d6+1d8 +Golden Ice (Fort DC 16: 1d6 Dex/2d6 Dex)
-- Stunning Attack (DC 22 / DC 24 and victim staggered the following round vs evil) 10/day


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

ooc: Still here, but will be off on the 9th to the 14th. Should things get back to a new round, Sylinda will continue as noted before, staying high and hopefully out of trouble. 

linnorm - spoiler tags don't seem to hide coloured text. Was that your intention?


----------



## linnorm (Dec 7, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Still here, but will be off on the 9th to the 14th. Should things get back to a new round, Sylinda will continue as noted before, staying high and hopefully out of trouble.
> 
> linnorm - spoiler tags don't seem to hide coloured text. Was that your intention?












*OOC:*


Yeah, that wasn't supposed to show up    When I posted it the spoiler text was hidden with a little button that would open a little area inside the post to show the text.  I guess the admins are tweaking the system a bit for the server move.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

ooc: I wasn't sure. I thought you might want it that way if they were spoken aloud. {sblock} tags (but with the regular [ & ]) will now do the little button and box thing. thotd.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

"Lord Boccob, I thank you for this second chance, and pray I do not fail you again."  Nessa whispers, getting back to her feet.

She looks uneasily at the ethereal walls, then steels her nerve.  She strides forwards towards Lyssia with a prayer on her lips, taking her sickle from her belt as she goes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*The battle rages on, both in and beyond the real world.  Ralam, stunned and faced with two unicorns, an angry teifling rogue, and a sainted monk, finds himself standing in the gray and white insustantial spirit world.  Around him, he sees Gwyn clutching the bat-winged do gooder, while being menaced by his own killer.  The holy mage, holding her sickle, moves through the wall to help her.*

*Aekir lays quiet words in Sebastion's ears, and the dark paladin hears them.  He whispers a single phrase, "Druvei's own."  With that, his eyes are lit with the fires of a hundred past betrayals, the hell of living through the death of friends, family, children, and god, and the righteous fire that comes from one facing his true enemy at last.  Despite the lingering affects of Aekir's invisibility, Sebastion lands several sickeningly hard blows as Aekir lures him away from the Baroness' chamber.  Aekir's own claws shred away pieces of Sebastion's spirit, but it burns so bright as to almost cause him pain as he touches him.*

*Ralam dead, the remaining unicorns turn their attention to the invisible attacker in the room.  Looking about carefully, sniffing the air, the unicorns shake their head; they cannot seem to find the invisible attacker.  Sylinda, in swan form, flies above.  Spotting Staeven's dead body next to the "Baroness," she needs no further information to brand the woman an assassin.  Calling down the lightning from the very rocks of the manor, she hurls them down at the woman.  The woman dodges them with a gasp of surprise.  Seeing that she is the only one left of her kind still free, she turns and dives behind a tapestry on the wall, leaving it fluttering in the wake of her passage.*

*Torr takes the opportunity of the carnage around him to quaff several healing potions, staunching the flow of blood from his nigh-mortal wounds.  The forces of good look around, realizing they are alone except for Torr, Sebastion and Aekir having inexplicably vanished.  Their lone prey has vanished into a secret door leading down... down into the depths of the manor.*

*In the spirit world, Lyssia and Gwyn struggle in each other's grasp, light and claws ripping at each other.  But it is with a single soft, "I'm sorry," from Sebastion, that drawn their attention to the Phoenix Knight.  His sword suddenly rips through Gwyn's back and emerges from Lyssia's chest, both of them dying together a second time.*

*Nessa sees this, also seeing Ralam suddenly spring into the spirit world in full color.  She also sees that below her, in the depths of the castle, is a huge pit of vile black, putrid green, and poisonous purple.  At the center of it lies a stink of death, the slaughter of thousands, and the reek of countless spells of the blackest magic.  You hear the laughter of the Baroness behind this terrible void, and see the fragments of Gywn and Lyssia begin to be drawn into the abyss.*

*It is that same abyss you see the false baroness retreating towards... the same abyss where your friends will soon follow...*


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Sylinda of the Forest*

Sylinda sweeps over the entrance the assassin so recently fled down. For a moment she is about to resume her human form and give chase, but then she remembers the invisible one. She scans the room, but is unable to see the vile one. She honks in frustration and pounds any open spaces* with lightning.

ooc: any spaces she can hit without endangering her companions (and Torr, I suppose. Although if so much as looks at anyone impolitely ...)


----------



## linnorm (Dec 21, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam blinks, the reality of his death settling in like a cold, wet blanket.  He looks around, taking in his surroundings and noting the presence of the others who have fallen.*

_Now what?  This certainly isn't Nessus._

*After a moment's pause Ralam:[sblock]Draws Dread Lord's Touch and attacks Nessa, trying to get a flanking or rear attack if possible.









*OOC:*


Melee Atk: +11/+6 (1d6+4, 18-20 x2, Dread Lord's Touch [Vile Rapier +1])





[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 21, 2004)

*As Sebastian and Aekir are locked in combat, Aekir speaks calmly, with emotion.  He clearly believes what he is saying.*

“You struggle, fight valiantly, but in the end you are only fighting yourself, fighting the truth.” 

*Attack, counter.  Sebastian is strong and skilled with a blade.  Aekir’s claws are viscious and deadly.*

“You sense the truth, but your vision is incomplete.  You see innocent people struggle, people you are helpless to aid.  You know that Evil is stronger than Good, that you are fighting a losing battle.” 

*It is clear Aekir’s body is fueled unnaturally, blows that would fall a normal man don’t even make him grunt.  With every strike of his clawed hands Sebastian grows weaker and Aekir’s wound heal.*

“But your view is flawed.  I was like you, I still had faith in what Druvei taught.  _She_ showed me the truth as her priests tried to show to you.” 

*It is apparent that the longer the fight is, the more it will favor Aekir.  The unhealed wounds cut into Aekir’s hand almost glow with the soul it has consumed.*

“The universe _is_ conflict, eternally locked in perpetual war.  Peace is a false dream.  Evil is not stronger that Good.  Good does not exist.”  

*He locks eyes with Sebastian.  Oddly there is no malice, only compassion.*

“It is a lie perpetuated to continue the eternal conflict.  Death is no release, the war continues even after death.  If the universe is conflict and destruction, then the only way to find peace is to end it.  It is _her_ gift to the universe to bring final peace.” 

*He spins away, disengaging.  His voice carries compassion and resignation.*

“_She_ made me her instrument and I offer you _her_ gift.  Peace.  Final and absolute.  No more suffering, no more pain.”


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2004)

Shying back from the vile pit below the castle, Nessa instinctively calls upon her magic.  She hurriedly chants a few words, weaving a levitation spell, and starts to float up and away from the gaping maw of the abyss.

"Sebastion, why?"  She calls down in distress to the Phoenix Knight.  "What had Lyssia done?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

You have two endings to the tale.  You can choose, the lady, or the tiger?

The Triumph of Exalted Deeds: [sblock]Staeven softly says to Nessa, "It was what she wished, in order to be certain of his death.  But come!  I will not let her soul drown in that pit of despair!" he says, and dives through floors and ceilings, trailing after Lyssia's soul.  Nessa follows quickly, and manages to grasp and hold the redeemed woman.  The two already dead struggle to hold the twice-dead soul from slipping through their grasp.  Gwyn's soul is sucked into the terrible black abyss, adding his soul's power to the Baroness' own.

*Ralam dives through the floor to strike at the exalted mage.  He finds himself looking at the hilt of a blade that protrudes from his chest, and the angry face of the Phoenix Knight holding the hilt with white-knuckled hands.*

"I will not see another hero die a second time.  You, however, deserve your fate, assassin!" Staeven snarls.  Ralam feels a terrible wickering cold come over him as he falls into the dark abyss below.

*Darin takes the time to bind Torr so close he can barely breathe, and then knocks him out for good measure.  The remaining living heroes dash down the hidden staircase after the false baroness, hoping to stop her before it's too late.  The stairs wind down dizzingly underneath the manor, and open up into a chapel desecrated to the darkest kinds of rites.  Carved from black rock, with bas reliefs of the torments fo the grave, it provides a somber setting for the bone-candle holders and altar.  Behind the altar stands the Baroness Wendare, a tall and beautiful woman dressed in rich robes of black and red.  Behind her a statue of Orcus, the demon prince of the undead, looms over her.  A terrible stench of evil eminates from it.  On the altar itself lies the body of the assassin, the false Baroness, her blood soaking the ground underneath her.*

"Oh children, how wonderful that you are here.  How wonderful that you witness my ascension to greatness, and how right that you help me along that path!" she says in ecstasy.  With each word she speaks, she grows taller, her skin darker, her features sharper, and her clothes more ragged.  Now before you stands a terrible annis hag, bat wings stretching wide and framing her body.

*The heroes of light do not hesitate, not give the witch another moment to prepare herself.  Darin begins to weave his blade is a flash of deception, as Norin leaps over the bone altar.  Both strike at the same time, Darin's hilt slamming into the Baroness' back, and Norin's fist catching her in the temple.  With a strangled gasp, the Baroness falls unconscious, and Sylinda is swift to chain her in the manacles provided by the church to keep her helpless.*

*Staeven and Nessa could see the Baroness in color, as if she were a creature of the spirit world, even though she seemed not to notice them.  When their friends burst into the chapel, the Phoenix Knight and the exalted mage dove to restrain the Baroness' spirit, to keep her from harming her friends.  With the hands of such holy heroes upon her spirit, her connection to the cesspool of evil was difficult to draw upon.  With relief they watch as their friends bind the Baroness.  As the manacles are set upon her, the black abyss is drawn back into the statue, sealed away without the Baroness free.  Light bursts from above in the spirit world, the light of the heavens, beckoning the fallen heroes home.  Lifting Lyssia's spirit with them, Nessa and Staeven rise into the light.*

*When Sylinda, Norin, and Darin take the subdued Baroness outside, they are greeted by a tragic sight.  Sebastion stands over the body of the clawed assassin, his sword sank into his heart, Sebastion's armor rent in many places, his face white.  It was obviously a terrible fight, and he is greviously wounded.  Gently the others help him upon a wagon, and make all haste back to Andeluvay, seeing the stain upon the Baroness' land beginning to heal as she leaves.  With them is also the unconscious body of Torr, being taken back for justice.*

*The journey back is quiet, each lost in his or her own thoughts.  They take the back roads to avoid the Baroness from being seen, and finally Nessa uses an illusion to keep people from panicking when they drive into the captial.  The High Righteousness of the Invicible welcomes them home with many blessings, and will conduct splendid funerals in the honor of the fallen heroes.  For the Baroness, she is whisked away into a gem of celestia, to reflect and do pennance for her evil deeds.  In a year's time, she will be redeemed and cleansed, the church promises, and live out the rest of her days under the watchful eyes of the priests.  As for Torr, the priests discovered he was actually the host for a terrible creature that fed upon despair.  It took many powerful prayers, but eventually Stormrider was wrenched from Torr's soul, giving him back his own life again.*[/sblock]

The Rise of Vile Darkness: [sblock]*Within the spirit world, Gwyn and Lyssia fall into the terrible black abyss.  Inside lies the heart of the Baroness' power, the terrible power of the undead, a wellspring of pure evil, fueled by hundreds of deaths.  Gwyn's pact that brought him back to the spirit world lashes around him, filling him with terrible power.  A voice inside whispers commands he can not disobey, though he enjoys the orders quite well, for they call for the death of his twice-murderer.  Next to him, the once-redeemed fey'ri, now twice dead, feels her soul fill with the evil she had once been cleansed of.  Now no more than a puppet of the Baroness' power, the two surge upward towards Staeven and Nessa.*

*Ralam, quiet and deadly as a serpant, strikes before Nessa realizes she is in danger.  A single strike, and she begins to fall to the darkness below.  Staeven looks behind him, and then dives after Nessa to keep her from the clutches of the two below.  He falls too slowly, and watches, horrified, as Nessa's spirit is ripped to shreds by Gwyn and Lyssia.  Ralam takes the opportunity to let Dread Lord's Touch perform its fatal caress again, giving the Phoenix Knight just enough time to turn to see his killer before Gwyn sinks his fangs into Staeven's neck from behind.*

*In the real world, Torr feels Stormrider suddenly flare to life again.  He can feel her feed and feed on something, though he can't tell what.  _Yes!  Such despair, such torment, such power!_ she screams in his mind.  Some of her feeding seems to spill over into him, healing his body of wounds, and blasting his captors with torment, enough to let him escape.  Running through the secret passageway, the stairs wind down dizzingly underneath the manor, and open up into a chapel desecrated to the darkest kinds of rites.  Carved from black rock, with bas reliefs of the torments fo the grave, it provides a somber setting for the bone-candle holders and altar.  Behind the altar stands the Baroness Wendare, a tall and beautiful woman dressed in rich robes of black and red.  Behind her a statue of Orcus, the demon prince of the undead, looms over her.  A terrible stench of evil eminates from it.  Ssessarina stands next to her, and Torr joins her, warning that the heroes will be soon behind him.*

"I know, my sweet tiger, I know.  Come, receive my blessings and fight with the strength of a hundred men!" she whispers.  With each word she speaks, she grows taller, her skin darker, her features sharper, and her clothes more ragged.  Now before the two assassins stands a terrible annis hag, bat wings stretching wide and framing her body.  Ssessarina nods in appreciation, and the Baroness casts spells upon both, filling each with strength and purpose.

*The heroes come rushing into the chapel, fists and rapier and beak ready to strike.  The Baroness makes a simple gesture at Norin, and one of his hands detaches from his wrist in a spray of blood, then turns on him at clutches at his throat.  The two killers need no further signal, and strike at Darin and Sylinda, Torr becoming a tiger once again to take his kill.  He strikes at the tender swanmay, bringing down the bird in one bite, gulping her down in the next.  Darin and Ssessarina circle each other, teifling and yuan-ti pureblood glaring from slitted eyes at each other.  Both lunge at the same moment, but it is Ssessarina's poisoned blade that strikes home first, felling Darin within a moment.  The Baroness laughs with terrible triumph as her skins turns to ashen gray, and her life-force departs.  The status of Orcus joins in her terrible laughter as his conduit to the world is fully open.  Each of the dead rise, stumbling and shuffling towards their new master and mistress, as the reign of evil begins...*[/sblock]


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this tale to a conclusion.  Too bad it got bogged down under the sheer mass of powerful characters.  Still, Torr ended up being one of my favorite PbP characters...and he had a "happy" ending whichever way it turned out.  He'd have liked it that way.


----------

